# Men's Hair Loss > Coping with Hair Loss in Everyday Life >  guy's perspective on balding and peoples opinions

## ThisSucksDude

http://youtu.be/_LBSIkugN-s?t=1m54s

hahahaha

----------


## fred970

This was just pure delusion. And why did he have to shit on hair transplants like that? He should tell that to the surgeons of IAHRS.

It's the very same that we can see with fat acceptance for women. How can you take something as negative as baldness and pretend it's cool and sexy?

I've been bald for a few years, before getting a successful hair transplant, and no random women or any of my ex-girlfriend has ever wanted to rub my head.

Become confident? Sorry I prefer to have hair, it's just, easier, and it's way less effort to get an expensive hair transplant than going to dozens of rejections from women until you find the 1 out of 20 that will tolerate your baldness and your "confidence".

The guy is not even bald for god's sake, he must be NW3 with his hair grown out.

----------


## Karlton

> http://youtu.be/_LBSIkugN-s?t=1m54s
> 
> hahahaha


 This guy is spot on. Every man should have that kind of attitude towards other people's opinions regardless of how they choose to deal with hair loss.

----------


## hellouser

> This guy is spot on. Every man should have that kind of attitude towards other people's opinions regardless of how they choose to deal with hair loss.


 That's nice. Too bad society is still going to crap all over you for being bald.

----------


## baldozer

> This was just pure delusion. And why did he have to shit on hair transplants like that? He should tell that to the surgeons of IAHRS.
> 
> It's the very same that we can see with fat acceptance for women. How can you take something as negative as baldness and pretend it's cool and sexy?
> 
> I've been bald for a few years, before getting a successful hair transplant, and no random women or any of my ex-girlfriend has ever wanted to rub my head.
> 
> Become confident? Sorry I prefer to have hair, it's just, easier, and it's way less effort to get an expensive hair transplant than going to dozens of rejections from women until you find the 1 out of 20 that will tolerate your baldness and your "confidence".
> 
> The guy is not even bald for god's sake, he must be NW3 with his hair grown out.


 You can't compare fat with baldness. Being fat is unhealthy, while being bald is not. And he is right about the hair transplant. Hair transplant only works if you have lost few hairs from the front for example. However, if you are NW4+, forget about it. 2000 or 3000 grafts won't add much.

----------


## ThisSucksDude

you have to know transplants are bullshit when someone like daniel negraneu who has millions of dollars gets one and then you see people in the comments making jokes about his hair because it looks like transparent grass is ontop of his scalp. Also wayne rooney needing a 2nd transplant.. also joe rogan saying "just shave it"

thats why i would never get one. (no offense)

----------


## baldozer

> you have to know transplants are bullshit when someone like daniel negraneu who has millions of dollars gets one and then you see people in the comments making jokes about his hair because it looks like transparent grass is ontop of his scalp. Also wayne rooney needing a 2nd transplant.. also joe rogan saying "just shave it"
> 
> thats why i would never get one. (no offense)


 I agree. People who have a hair transplant done, usually need to for a 2nd and even 3rd transplant, before they are fully satisfied. Even then, many are left with such a thin donor that they also have to cover that part up. Its a never ending cycle, you know. If you are comfortable with a buzzed or shaved head, its best to live like that, unless of course if there is a genuine cure in the future, such as hair cloning.

----------


## fred970

> you have to know transplants are bullshit when someone like daniel negraneu who has millions of dollars gets one and then you see people in the comments making jokes about his hair because it looks like transparent grass is ontop of his scalp. Also wayne rooney needing a 2nd transplant.. also joe rogan saying "just shave it"
> 
> thats why i would never get one. (no offense)


 The truth is that you can have all the money in the world, it won't prevent you from making poor choices. I paid 4500 for my 2000 grafts FUE with a top doctor in Belgium to fix my NW5, and you can be sure I'll look like I have a fullish head of hair in 6 months.

Here's my topic by the way: https://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=16218

Sorry to trash your delusions, but hair transplants are not "bullshit", and that should be common sense.

----------


## Karlton

> That's nice. Too bad society is still going to crap all over you for being bald.


 I know dozens of bald guys that don't get crapped on, and have great lives. It is possible.

----------


## baldozer

> The truth is that you can have all the money in the world, it won't prevent you from making poor choices. I paid 4500€ for my 2000 grafts FUE with a top doctor in Belgium to fix my NW5, and you can be sure I'll look like I have a fullish head of hair in 6 months.
> 
> Here's my topic by the way: https://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=16218
> 
> Sorry to trash your delusions, but hair transplants are not "bullshit", and that should be common sense.


 How can you fix a NW5 with only 2000 grafts? I've seen your pictures. Your hair is still very thin. It wouldn't look good grown out.

----------


## fred970

> How can you fix a NW5 with only 2000 grafts? I've seen your pictures. Your hair is still very thin. It wouldn't look good grown out.


 Of course it's still very thin for god's sake. I'm only 5 months in after the procedure and only have like 25% of regrowth in my last picture. Don't you know it takes a year for a hair transplant to fully grow? 2000 grafts can be enough if they are placed well by a top surgeon.

----------

